

Dwolla launches referral program - mschonfeld
http://blog.dwolla.com/refer/

======
orthecreedence
I really love Dwolla a lot and think it's a great service. I do wish they
would tone down all the social junk in the app, though. I don't want to share
my purchases, I don't want to "check in" or track my location when I buy
something, I just want to spend money on stuff. I feel like everywhere I go on
their site is a clusterfuck of CONNECT YOUR ____ NETWORK!! Send money over
twitter!! No, thanks.

While I hope that all this social spamming works out for them (the more people
who use Dwolla, the more useful it becomes for _everybody_ ), I still find it
somewhat obnoxious, and it decreases my level of trust in them. I just hope
they tone it down once they reach a critical mass.

Either way, I'm rooting for them.

~~~
shanereiser
Hey dude. I work at Dwolla. Thanks for rooting for us.

I get what you're saying. I'd like to better understand what you meant by
decreasing trust. I think social commerce is where things are headed and it's
important that Dwolla is a part of it, but we need to find the best way to
do/balance it. Can you email me at shane@dwolla.com and share your thoughts
about things we've done that impacted trust? I'd be grateful. Trust is more
important to us than...really anything.

Perhaps there's a way we can enable the social stuff that many Dwolla users
ask us for in a way that doesn't bother the folks that don't want it. I
thought we were doing a decent job of that now since everything is opt-in, but
you might have ideas on how we can do it better. I'd love to hear them. Here's
a crazy idea: literally one link in your settings that says "Turn on social
junk" - if not toggled on, you don't see any of it.

I'd love to brainstorm stuff like that with folks that care enough to post
comments like yours. Hope you email me.

------
wallacrw
Meh. PayPal gave you $10 in its early days; they should be doing the same,
given the complexities and delays in setting up an account.

------
bogrollben
I just love dwolla

~~~
kofspades
Me too.

